# Taking Shisha Pipe Into the United States?



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone here successfully brought a shisha pipe into the US? Before it wasnt possible, Ive had friends have them confiscated but I heard a rumor this changed recently.

Customs always uses the "drug paraphernalia" rule liberally. 

So has anyone that has indeed been searched had them give the OK and let you through?


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I've had family and friends take them back recently with no problems.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

I have taken many of them in the last few years with no issues.
They make an awesome and cheap gift for friends


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Sweet! Thanks guys. Youve got my hopes up now, I was already mentally preparing myself to have them take it from me.


----------

